# Intel D510MO boot sequence freezes at "Loading Kernel"



## foo bar (Oct 29, 2022)

Hello,

i recently installed FreeBSD 13.1 on my Intel D510MO using the latest BIOS (0542). 
After the bootscreen timeout the PC freezes at "Loading Kernel". 
Strange thing, when pressing return key before timeout ends FreeBSD is booting just fine. 
I plan to use the PC in headless mode without keyboard.
Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------

